# moeten mogen



## Udo

Op een internet-forum heeft iemand gemopperd dat iemand anders een vermoeden heeft geuit. En ik wilde zeggen dat het wel mag. Maar hoe doe ik dat? In het Duits zeggen wij: Eine Vermutung muss man doch äußern dürfen. Kan ik dat zomaar in het Nederlands vertalen.
 - Een vermoeden moet je toch mogen uiten. -
Uiteindelijk schreef ik: - Maar een vermoeden mag je toch kunnen uiten. -
Wat hier volgens mij moet is het feit dat alle dat mogen zeggen. Heeft iemand een idee hoe je dat mooi kunt uitdrukken?


----------



## esra0789

"(Maar) een vermoeden moet je toch mogen uiten?!" is goed Nederlands.

Als je het mooier zou willen uitdrukken zou je kunnen zeggen: "Maar een vermoeden zou je toch moeten kunnen uiten?!".


----------



## YellowOnline

esra0789 said:


> "(Maar) een vermoeden moet je toch mogen uiten?!" is goed Nederlands.
> 
> Als je het mooier zou willen uitdrukken zou je kunnen zeggen: "Maar een vermoeden zou je toch moeten kunnen uiten?!".



Inderdaad. Al de volgende zinnen, met zeer subtiele betekenisverschillen, zijn zelfs correct:
- Maar een vermoeden moet je toch mogen uiten?
- Maar een vermoeden moet je toch kunnen uiten?
- Maar een vermoeden zou je toch moeten kunnen uiten?
- Maar een vermoeden zou je toch moeten mogen uiten?
- Maar een vermoeden zou je toch moeten kunnen mogen uiten?
- Maar een vermoeden zou je toch moeten mogen kunnen uiten?

Die laatste twee zijn geschenkjes speciaal voor liefhebbers van modale werkwoorden. Ik heb niet verder nagedacht of andere permutaties ook mogelijk zijn


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij is 'mogen' het best omdat het om een soort toelating gaat, maar mij lijkt dat we in het Nederlands graag wat ruimte laten voor 'kunnen' als een verzacht 'mogen' --- vanuit de redenering dat 'mogen' hiërarchie impliceert en 'kunnen' louter objectieve mogelijkheid... Ik vind het nogal verwarrend voor studenten NL, vooral omdat die variatie niet altijd mogelijk is...


----------



## eno2

De combinatie 'moeten mogen' zorgt voor grappige wendingen. 

Als je er dan permutaties van gaat maken met kunnen, tja, nog meer lachen geblazen natuurlijk.


> Maar een vermoeden mag je toch kunnen uiten.



Een vermoeden moet je toch kunnen uiten 

Een vermoeden uiten moet toch kunnen. 

Een vermoeden uiten zou toch moeten kunnen 

En als je perse mogen wil gebruiken:



Een vermoeden uiten zou toch moeten mogen  (ongebruikelijk)

Een vermoeden zou je toch moeten mogen uiten. (ongebruikelijk)

Een vermoeden uiten zou toch  moeten kunnen mogen (nooit gebruikt)


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> De combinatie 'moeten mogen' zorgt voor grappige wendingen.
> 
> Als je er dan permutaties van gaat maken met kunnen, tja, nog meer lachen geblazen natuurlijk.
> 
> 
> Een vermoeden moet je toch kunnen uiten
> 
> Een vermoeden uiten moet toch kunnen.
> 
> Een vermoeden uiten zou toch moeten kunnen
> 
> En als je perse mogen wil gebruiken:
> 
> 
> 
> Een vermoeden uiten zou toch moeten mogen  (ongebruikelijk)
> 
> Een vermoeden zou je toch moeten mogen uiten. (ongebruikelijk)
> 
> Een vermoeden uiten zou toch  moeten kunnen mogen (nooit gebruikt)



In de marge, groepen van vijf werkwoorden kunnen wel, bijvoorbeeld: "Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden." Eentje met zes kan ik niet meteen bedenken.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> In de marge, groepen van vijf werkwoorden kunnen wel, bijvoorbeeld: "Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden." Eentje met zes kan ik niet meteen bedenken.


Sterk. En het klinkt goed. Maar ja, mogen staat er ook niet tussen...


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Sterk. En het klinkt goed. Maar ja, mogen staat er ook niet tussen...



"Een mening zou moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden." Alstublieft. Zes werkwoorden en volgens mij correct Nederlands.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> "Een mening zou moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden." Alstublieft. Zes werkwoorden en volgens mij correct Nederlands.




Inderdaad! Goed Nederlands!

Dat doen er ons niet veel na!

Zelfs het Duits moet het met een werkwoord minder stellen: "sollte geäussert werden mussen können"

Misschien kan een native Duitstalige daar nog een werkwoord tussenflansen, maar ik zie het niet.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> "Een mening zou moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden." Alstublieft. Zes werkwoorden en volgens mij correct Nederlands.



Wat jij correct noemt. Volgens mij een struikelzin.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Wat jij correct noemt. Volgens mij een struikelzin.



Ik weet niet wat voor u een struikelzin is (voor mij is dat een 'tongue twister'), maar zelfs als het een correcte zin is dan is het er een om over te struikelen 

Maar als we akkoord zijn dat "moeten mogen kunnen uiten" een correcte constructie is (zie post #3), dan is "moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden" het eveneens, aangezien dat de passieve vorm is van diezelfde zin.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Ik weet niet wat voor u een struikelzin is (voor mij is dat een 'tongue twister'), maar zelfs als het een correcte zin is dan is het er een om over te struikelen
> 
> Maar als we akkoord zijn dat "moeten mogen kunnen uiten" een correcte constructie is (zie post #3), dan is "moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden" het eveneens, aangezien dat de passieve vorm is van diezelfde zin.


Tong twister niet, valt gemakkelijk uit te spreken. Het is de betekenis die struikelt. 
 Ik stel vast dat  al die werkwoordstapelingen hinken als "mogen" er bij staat. 
Ik weet niet wat ANS zegt of wie verder zulke gekunstelde stapelconstructies moge beoordelen, van mij krijgen die stapelconstructies   van vier vijf zes werkwoorden alvast een .  Ik vind dat ze niet zouden moeten mogen en daarom hou ik het hier zelf op drie.


----------



## luitzen

Deze zin kan ik zonder moeite begrijpen: Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden
Maar van deze zin kan ik, hoe lang ik er ook over nadenk, niks maken: Een mening zou moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden.

De volgende zin is dan voor mij wel weer begrijpelijk: Een mening zou moeten kunnen mogen worden geuit.
Of: Een mening zou moeten kunnen mogen geuit worden.


----------



## eno2

Ik verwerp stapelcombinaties  met mogen ertussen. 
Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden: lijkt me perfect. Alhoewel het een stapel van vijf is. Maar de meeste van die stapels zijn gedrochten.


----------



## YellowOnline

luitzen said:


> Deze zin kan ik zonder moeite begrijpen: Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden
> Maar van deze zin kan ik, hoe lang ik er ook over nadenk, niks maken: Een mening zou moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden.
> 
> De volgende zin is dan voor mij wel weer begrijpelijk: Een mening zou moeten kunnen mogen worden geuit.
> Of: Een mening zou moeten kunnen mogen geuit worden.



De betekenis verandert niet: in het Nederlands, in tegenstelling tot het Duits, mogen we die volgorde door elkaar gooien. Dit was een extreem voorbeeld, maar vergelijk met:

_- Zou hij studeren mogen?
- Zou hij mogen studeren?_


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> De betekenis verandert niet: in het Nederlands, in tegenstelling tot het Duits, mogen we die volgorde door elkaar gooien. Dit was een extreem voorbeeld, maar vergelijk met:
> 
> _- Zou hij studeren mogen?
> - Zou hij mogen studeren?_


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> De betekenis verandert niet: in het Nederlands, in tegenstelling tot het Duits, mogen we die volgorde door elkaar gooien. Dit was een extreem voorbeeld, maar vergelijk met:
> 
> _- Zou hij studeren mogen?
> - Zou hij mogen studeren?_



Volgens de ANS is de eerste volgorde alleen mogelijk "in min of meer vaste combinaties". Als voorbeeld wordt _nu moet je gaan slapen_ gegeven, dat ook _nu moet je slapen gaan_ mag luiden, terwijl n_u moet je gaan tennissen_ niet als tegenhanger _nu moet je tennissen gaan_ heeft.

Toch denk ik dat dit niet het hele verhaal is. Het werkwoord _leren_ bijvoorbeeld kan wél vrijelijk worden voorafgegaan door een infinitief én erdoor worden gevolgd, ongeacht de vraag hoe gebruikelijk zo'n combinatie is:

(1a) Ik wil  leren koken.
(1b) Ik wil  koken leren.
(2a) Ik wil leren wakeboarden.
(2b) Ik wil wakeboarden leren.
(3a) Ik wil bier leren brouwen.
(3b) Ik wil leren bierbrouwen.
(3c) Ik wil bierbrouwen leren.

Ik heb het vermoeden dat die vrijheid in dit geval ontstaan is, omdat _koken,_ _wakeboarden_ en _bierbrouwen_ in resp. zin (1b), (2b) en (3c) ook als lijdend voorwerp opgevat kunnen worden:
(1c) Ik wil het koken leren. → Ik wil het leren.
(2c) Ik wil het wakeboarden leren. → Ik wil het leren.
(3d) Ik wil het bierbrouwen leren. → Ik wil het leren.

Mogelijk verklaart dit fenomeen waarom _zou hij studeren mogen?_ net iets minder vreemd klinkt* dan _nu moet je tennissen gaan. _Het werkwoord _gaan_ verdraagt geen lijdend voorwerp, dus _tennissen_ mag in dit soort zinnen simpelweg niet op de positie van het lijdend voorwerp staan. Het werkwoord _mogen_ daarentegen kan in elliptische zinnen (zie elders op dit forum) wel een lijdend voorwerp naast zich dulden: 

(4a) Zou hij dat mogen?

Het is nu verleidelijk om op die lijdendvoorwerpspositie een infinitief te zetten en vervolgens ook te doen alsof dit een lijdend voorwerp is:

(4b) Zou hij studeren mogen?

Ik zeg 'doen alsof', omdat _studeren_ in dit soort zinnen nog steeds geen zelfstandig naamwoord is geworden en dus ook geen lijdend voorwerp kan zijn (dit in tegenstelling tot de zinnen waarin het infinitief _leren_ staat):

 (4c) Zou hij het studeren mogen? [Let op: _het_ is hier dus lidwoord, geen persoonlijk voornaamwoord.]

Maar goed, het blijft een vermoeden, waarvoor ik nog nergens een bevestiging heb gevonden.

*Al geloof ik dat eno2 er veel moeite mee heeft ...


----------



## bibibiben

luitzen said:


> Deze zin kan ik zonder moeite begrijpen: Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden
> Maar van deze zin kan ik, hoe lang ik er ook over nadenk, niks maken: Een mening zou moeten mogen kunnen geuit worden.
> 
> De volgende zin is dan voor mij wel weer begrijpelijk: Een mening zou moeten kunnen mogen worden geuit.
> Of: Een mening zou moeten kunnen mogen geuit worden.



Werkelijk? Kunnen _kunnen_ en _mogen_ samengaan in dergelijke 'stapelzinnen'? Ik zie niet in hoe dat logischerwijs kan. We zeggen immers ook niet:
 Het kan mogen.
 Het mag kunnen.

Wat wél kan:
 Het moet kunnen.
 Het moet mogen.

En dus ook:
 Een mening zou geuit moeten kunnen worden.
 Een mening zou geuit moeten mogen worden.
Plus al die andere volgordevarianten.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> In de marge, groepen van vijf werkwoorden kunnen wel, bijvoorbeeld: "Een mening zou moeten kunnen geuit worden." Eentje met zes kan ik niet meteen bedenken.



Het record staat op zeven infinitieven achtereen. Een klassieker is:

Ik zou jou wel eens hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken.

Al klinkt deze zin volstrekt natuurlijk, toch geloof ik niet dat ik ooit spontaan met een dergelijke zin op de proppen zal komen. En dan ook nog zonder haperen uitspreken, poeh.

Kleine toevoeging: door de zin in de bijzinsvolgorde te zetten krijg je natuurlijk acht werkwoordsvormen achtereen:

...dat ik jou wel eens zou hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken.


----------



## eno2

We gaan hier naar een Guinness book of records prestatie (helaas)


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> *Al geloof ik dat eno2 er veel moeite mee heeft ...


Ik heb het al moeilijk genoeg met mijn eigen soms verkeerde Vlaamse woordvolgorde.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...]
> 
> ...dat ik jou wel eens zou hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken.





Kunnen we eno2 een lol doen en daar verder op bouwen? Een onvoltooid deelwoord is ook een werkwoord, dus:

...dat ik jou wel eens rokend zou hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken.

(bijvoorbeeld na een ongeval waarbij iets ontbrandbaar vrijkwam - had weinig inspiratie, maar het illustreert dat het gaat)

9!


----------



## bibibiben

Als plaatsing van komma's  geoorloofd is, weet ik er nog wel eentje:

Of zij de gedachte dat ik jou wel eens rokend zou hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken, zou hebben kunnen leren aanvaarden, weet ik niet.

Het is niet bepaald een zin voor een literair meesterwerk, maar het zijn toch maar mooi vijftien werkwoordsvormen op een rij. Wie gaat daaroverheen?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Als plaatsing van komma's  geoorloofd is, weet ik er nog wel eentje:
> 
> Of zij de gedachte dat ik jou wel eens rokend zou hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken, zou hebben kunnen leren aanvaarden, weet ik niet.
> 
> Het is niet bepaald een zin voor een literair meesterwerk, maar het zijn toch maar mooi vijftien werkwoordsvormen op een rij. Wie gaat daaroverheen?


Geweldig!!!! Waar heb je dat vandaan?

Dat doen ze je in geen enkele andere taal na!

Maar het is inderdaad geen literair meesterwerk.


----------



## marrish

Het kan altijd uitgebreid worden met "gaan" en dan wordt het nog  langer. Of gaan zien te ...


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> Het kan altijd uitgebreid worden met "gaan" en dan wordt het nog  langer. Of gaan zien te ...



Inderdaad, met _gaan_ erbij kom je op 16! Wel wordt het gedrocht er alleen maar lelijker door:

Of zij de gedachte dat ik jou wel eens rokend zou hebben willen zien durven blijven staan kijken, zou hebben kunnen *gaan *leren aanvaarden, weet ik niet.

Uitbreiding met _zien te_ zal daarentegen niet lukken. Als je de zin uitbreidt met_ zien te, _verbreek je de keten van werkwoordsvormen met het voorzetsel _te_. Maar belangrijker: _zien te_, dat de betekenis van _proberen_ heeft, gaat niet met _kunnen_ samen.

Nou, ik denk dat marrish met 16 werkwoordsvormen op een rij wel het maximum bereikt heeft. Of niet?


----------



## luitzen

In plaats van rokend zou je een passieve vorm kunnen gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld bedreigd wordend.


----------

